
Www. Is Not Deprecated - bibyte
https://www.yes-www.org
======
ktpsns
The two technical reasons listed by the author:

(1) Cookie prolongation to subdomains as a safety measure (I don't buy the
performance issue -- if cookies harm your performance, you misuse them)

(2) Cannot use CNAMEs on @ (the domain itself) in the DNS.

I completely buy (2) because it can make certain setups less flexible. And I
don't want to give the NS to some CDN (as it is required (is it?) when using
Cloudflare).

